# Happy Holiday's From GC



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would like to wish all members a Happy and Safe Holiday season. have fun, eat, drink and be merry. I appreciate all the support and contribution that all of you bring to this forum. You have made it a great success. I would also like to say a special thanks to Kurt (Accept2) and Jeff for all the hours they put in here as mods. They do a great job and I appreciate it. Please join me in a round of applause for them as well. :thanks5qx:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Cheers.........this has become my home away from home........all the best to you and yours.........
Gerry


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

9kkhhd this place spices the pot of life!

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPaGQEskSKM]vPaGQEskSKM[/youtube]


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I applaud all who work so hard at providing this cozy place for us to enjoy,
and I wish all of you and your families the very best during the Holiday season.
:food-smiley-004:

Rick


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Happy Holidays everyone.
Have some fun, visit with friends and family, take some time to practice (lol), stay safe, stay warm, DON'T drink and drive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A very Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and a huge Thanks to all the folks that make this forum possible.

Take good care all ....and enjoy this special time of the year, hopefully with your family and/or friends.

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Holidays to all! Hope you all have a great time with family and friends during the holidays.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whatever your persuasion or degree of religiosity, enjoy this holiday period. Stay warm, don't shovel too much, be the most courteous and vigilant driver you know how to be, and don't be shy to show off or brag about those special presents. We may get jealous but we know how to be happy for you too!

And to Scott and everyone else here who takes time out of their day to be thoughtful and maintain this site...:thanks5qx:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

:food-smiley-004: Cheers to everyone, stay warm and enjoy your families and friends. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes indeed. Merry Christmas to all and to all a GREAT night! If you drink please don't drive! Thanks to all for some really imformative and useful reading. I think I've learned lots lurking round here....

Lisa.

:bow::food-smiley-015::thanks5qx::food-smiley-004:


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, CGF. :bow:
Nice to be able to participate in such a great forum. 
Have a safe and happy holiday everyone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the room to hang out ... merry merry.. sigiifa really is like in two days ... Santa better get to his workshop instead of chillin' here and Ebay


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everybody.
Enjoy the days & nights, be responsible, but have fun.
Or is that have fun, but be responsible?

Or just don't drive if you've been drinking.

I'm looking forward to some time off work & with family.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks GC, Jeff, A2. Hope Santa brings you all something nice.

:wave:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Have a safe and Merry Christmas everyone . :wave:

I got an extra day off today at the University of Western Ontario due to weather closure.....Wooo-Hooo !!kksjur


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from Canada's capital:smile:

Have a safe and joyful holiday season...

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you all have a good one.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Merry x-mas, happy new year. Thanks to the admin and mods, and all of the forum participants for making this great site. kksjur

Matt


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Merry Christwanzaukkahfestivus!


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks to the GC folks for giving us this great forum filled with awesome, friendly and knowledgeable people...some of whom I've had the pleasure of meeting in person (at the RIFF WRATH Jam), some of whom I've dealt with in the "For Sale" section (damn that for sale section!)...but ALL of whom I enjoy reading. The combined knowledge, insight, good humour and just overall passion for guitars and music makes this one of my favourite places to visit on the Interwebs.

Merry Christmas to everyone and all the best in '09...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## tripleb (Feb 24, 2008)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everybody!!!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy Consumption to one and all ! 

I'd also like to add my thanks to the mods and admin who keep this site so cool. And, thank Christ, Christmas is almost over for another year!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Happy Festivus to all!

and cheers to the admin and mods and other members.

i agree with bagpipe's last sentiment.. this season gets everyone a bit high-strung lol


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Ho-Ho-Ho*
May Santa leave you a special gift!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

martyb1 said:


> *Ho-Ho-Ho*
> May Santa leave you a special gift!!:food-smiley-004:


already got mine early thanks to you.. :thanks5qx:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you !!! :wave:


This forum is a very nice place and I am very happy to be part of it !!! 
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's something for everyone. It's our encore from our show last Friday at the Rideau Carleton Raceway. 

Happy Holidays to all.

[youtube=option]apWwU1uLnQg[/youtube]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Weasels Ate My Christmas Tree


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!!
-Mikey


----------



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

Merry Christmas !!!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anybody get anything like this for Christmas.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!

I begin and end each day on this forum. So much enjoyment! So much knowledge! Thanks a million!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I got what I usually want:










 and a wok! And I got to cook last night, big honey-ginger ham and then today's Eggs Benedict breakfast.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> I got what I usually want:
> 
> 
> and a wok! And I got to cook last night, big honey-ginger ham and then today's Eggs Benedict breakfast.


Me too. Life is good.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> and a wok! And I got to cook last night, big honey-ginger ham and then today's Eggs Benedict breakfast.


All you need now is an apron with a bad pun:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Me too. Life is good.


One of the nicest Gibsons I've seen :smile:

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Apostrophe (') said:


> All you need now is an apron with a bad pun:


:rockon2: when I was 11 ('81/'82 thereabouts) I got my first WOK for Christmas, my mom and dad put together a kit with peanut oil, sesame seed oil, teriyaki sauce, an assortment of tools, and two of his cookbooks. I believe I still have those books if not any of the rest of the gift somewhere in storage 9kkhhd gosh but did I do a LOT of cooking back then!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Years ! to all GC members and there families ,have a safe n happy one!:rockon::food-smiley-004:


----------

